# Newly diagnosed Type 1



## Reece Sargent (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello all, was recommended to join by my gp, don't know anyone with type 1 diabetes so thought would try it out!


----------



## khskel (Mar 31, 2017)

Welcome! One or two T1s on here who will be only too pleased to make your acquaintance. The other types are pretty amenable too


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi and welcome reece your in good company here.  All power to your GP for recommending this place . What insulin regime are you on


----------



## Reece Sargent (Mar 31, 2017)

long acting insulin once a day in morning , and Novorapid thought day when eating carbs, getting used to it now, was in critical care February with DKA , worse experience of my life!


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2017)

Reece Sargent said:


> long acting insulin once a day in morning , and Novorapid thought day when eating carbs, getting used to it now, was in critical care February with DKA , worse experience of my life!


Oh goodness me you must of been terrified.  Have you got good support around you your family etc x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello and welcome from a fellow T1. I was also diagnosed after suffering a DKA last year, a very nasty business. This forum is fantastic for getting answers to any questions you have and also support


----------



## Reece Sargent (Mar 31, 2017)

Yeah got 2 beautiful children that keep me going but the DLA was a shock, woke up in hospital on all sorts of drips, but out after 3/4 days thank god, got brilliant diabetic consultant to, it seems like everyone is supportive on here which is so nice to see!


----------



## Reece Sargent (Mar 31, 2017)

DKA*


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 31, 2017)

Good place to come for answers to any questions you have, or a good rant or just for a chat.

I was diagnosed with T1 at the age of 53.  It is a steep learning curve at the start, but it then becoames the new normal.  An excellent book I keep referring back to is Type1 Diabetes in children adolexcants and young adults by Ragnar Hanas.  Ignore the age reference it is useful to anyone.  A bit expensive but very useful and easy to understand.

Let us know how you get on and come back with any questions you have.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 31, 2017)

Hiya

22 is a blooming good age to be diagnosed - all the VERY best people are, you know!!!!  LOL

And suddenly here you are, greeting someone who's the male equivalent of yourself - cos time flies when you're enjoying yourself - so just do that.  Learn all you can about your diabetes and make friends with it.  Yes it has certain rules, but they soon become habits and don't seem too onerous and as long as you keep to the rules and keep D happy - he'll treat you well too - and even cut you some slack occasionally to break out and enjoy stuff you don't normally eat which is important where children are concerned.  Don't get me wrong - I LIKE cake.  But they don't tend to give you a carb count  on slices of birthday cake with thick fondant icing - so you have to teach yourself to guesstimate stuff pdq - which is no bad thing!

The first thing to learn is simply that each one of us is quite different - what works for me or doesn't when I eat whatever it is or do something - is never guaranteed to be the same for you, or anyone else - so don't be surprised if something doesn't work when it's worked OK for someone else or vice versa.   And especially when the medical textbook say this or that will happen - doesn't mean to say it actually will either !

Good luck!


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Reece
Welcome aboard.  I hope you find it useful.  We're a friendly mob so don't be shy with questions, and as you'll see this place is great for a rant when you need one (we all need one at some point, some of us rant a fair bit ).  Glad to hear you've got good medical support and family support that's really important.  DKA is a horrible experience, not one I ever want to repeat, it took me a little while to come round from that experience, physically and emotionally, so give yourself a bit of time to come to terms with it.  You'll adapt pretty quickly to all the jabbing and testing, I've been at it just over three years and I don't really remember what it was like not counting carbs anymore, it's a bit of a faff at first and there might be days when you think you'll never get used to it, but that's normal, as is the occasional day when it all just feels a bit too much.  We're especially useful on those days because we all know how that feels


----------



## grovesy (Apr 1, 2017)

Welcome,


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Reece and welcome to the gang. Any questions or just want a rant, fire away. We're a friendly bunch and will help whenever we can.


----------



## stephknits (Apr 1, 2017)

Welcome from a fellow type 1 and Suffolk dweller.  Which hospital is your hospital - I wonder if we are at the same one? ( I'm at The West Suffolk in Bury st Eds)


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 1, 2017)

Welcome aboard the good ship D. You're at the beginning of a learning curve, but people are very helpful and supportive on here.


----------



## Reece Sargent (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for the messages of support, indeed if I have any questions or rants I will defiantly turn to here, nice to see such a support group of people on here, admittedly this all feels very alien to me at the moment , thanks for all the welcome messages


----------



## Flower (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the D gang Reece 

There is so much to take onboard to begin with but bit by bit things start to slot into place - apart from the days when things go haywire either for a good reason or sometimes without! 

I'm glad to hear your gp recommended us and glad you decided to join. This forum has helped me so much and I hope it does the same for you


----------



## Lou lou (Apr 2, 2017)

Morning, i was recently diagnosed T1 about 8wks ago and join this forum last week, i have to say its excellent and as you'll have noticed everyone is so friendly, its nice to know your not alone!

The recommended book is great (R Hanas) little pricey at £25 but well worth it (thanks everyone who recommended ), its quite large and certainly only for reading in chunks but explains things in nice plain English!

8wks in and I'm still learning every day, I've had to learn to take things in sm steps and accept i can't learn it all from one appointment! ☺


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 2, 2017)

Welcome Reece, this forum is an excellent place and a lot of the members have helped me greatly  x


----------



## Reece Sargent (Apr 2, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Welcome Reece, this forum is an excellent place and a lot of the members have helped me greatly  x


Yeah as you can see in this thread, a lot of nice messages of support, and advice etc, nice to hear they've helped u a lot. Again just nice to see so many supportive people and people with type 1 in same boat as me


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm nearly 5 months in and still regularly ask questions , I was taken into hospital and diagnosed a week before my 25th birthday, luckily I was let out the next day so didn't have the long stay a lot of the guys here have experienced, I take it you are on fixed doses of Novorapid at the moment x


----------



## Reece Sargent (Apr 2, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I'm nearly 5 months in and still regularly ask questions , I was taken into hospital and diagnosed a week before my 25th birthday, luckily I was let out the next day so didn't have the long stay a lot of the guys here have experienced, I take it you are on fixed doses of Novorapid at the moment x


I'm on long acting insulin once a day , and novo rapid with meals where carbs are concerned , carb counting etc, I was in hospital in critical care unit  for 4 days due to DKA , had no idea I had diabetes type1 until woke up on day 2 in hospital, scary experience :/ ! Found its just a very educational illness!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 2, 2017)

Reece Sargent said:


> I'm on long acting insulin once a day , and novo rapid with meals where carbs are concerned , carb counting etc, I was in hospital in critical care unit  for 4 days due to DKA , had no idea I had diabetes type1 until woke up on day 2 in hospital, scary experience :/ ! Found its just a very educational illness!


Wow they have you carb counting already  sorry I started carb counting not long after diagnosis too but some of the members and some other type 1 diabetics I have spoken to have had diabetes for years and still don't carb count, I'm sorry to hear that you had such an awful experience before being diagnosed, I hope your feeling much better now x


----------



## Lou lou (Apr 2, 2017)

How are you finding carb counting, I'm not on the course until another few wks? How long was your course i understand mine is just 2hrs and there will be about 10 people on it, however I've heard in other areas people have been on 5 day courses, there just seems to be a massive difference, 2hrs or 5 days!


----------



## Reece Sargent (Apr 2, 2017)

Well I study mathematics, physics etc  so I don't find it to hard, I'm not on any courses, it's just matching 1 unit of insulin for every 10g of carb for me using the novo rapid, just a little bit of maths before you eat , I eat well over 200g carbs a day to, so I've had to as well i suppose, I'm just more scared of ever getting DKA again, mentally scolded me, yeah feeling better now put back on over a stone and 4lbs after losing nearly 2 stone to DKA hence the amount of carbs I'm eating, but then I suppose every individuals different !


----------



## Matt34 (Apr 3, 2017)

Reece Sargent said:


> Hello all, was recommended to join by my gp, don't know anyone with type 1 diabetes so thought would try it out!


Welcome to the club. I'm also carb counting know what it feels like when first diagnosed.


----------



## Reece Sargent (Apr 3, 2017)

Matt34 said:


> Welcome to the club. I'm also carb counting know what it feels like when first diagnosed.


Hi matt34 , yeah bit of a shock to be honest, hope your all good, and thanks for the welcome! The carb counting is found is the easiest part of the education surrounding type 1, just that mental scar of a severe DKA is my problem, hope your well


----------



## Reece Sargent (Apr 3, 2017)

the carb counting I've found*


----------



## Matt34 (Apr 3, 2017)

Reece Sargent said:


> Hi matt34 , yeah bit of a shock to be honest, hope your all good, and thanks for the welcome! The carb counting is found is the easiest part of the education surrounding type 1, just that mental scar of a severe DKA is my problem, hope your well


I'm good. Have good days and bad. Like I said I'm carb counting. Was given an app to help with which is good.


----------



## Reece Sargent (Apr 3, 2017)

That's good, I bought a book recommended by my dietician which is good, carbs and cals, you'll be fine I'm sure!


----------



## Matt34 (Apr 3, 2017)

Reece Sargent said:


> That's good, I bought a book recommended by my dietician which is good, carbs and cals, you'll be fine I'm sure!


I got the app of that book 
Easier to carry around lol


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 3, 2017)

Reece Sargent said:


> Well I study mathematics, physics etc  so I don't find it to hard, I'm not on any courses, it's just matching 1 unit of insulin for every 10g of carb for me using the novo rapid, just a little bit of maths before you eat , I eat well over 200g carbs a day to, so I've had to as well i suppose, I'm just more scared of ever getting DKA again, mentally scolded me, yeah feeling better now put back on over a stone and 4lbs after losing nearly 2 stone to DKA hence the amount of carbs I'm eating, but then I suppose every individuals different !


Another Mathematician with T1.  When I was diagnosed as an adult there were two other maths teachers also diagnosed that year.  As you say on the plus side carb counting is easy. 
One thing that I found very useful was having a half unit pen, which is available for novorapid as I was able to dose much more accurately.  This was especially helpful in the early days.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 3, 2017)

I 2nd with SB on the half unit pens, I got changed to a half unit last month as 1 unit correction was too much if I was only slightly high, its made life so much easier, I have the Novo Echo which also has a memory function of the last dose taken - how many units and how long ago, took me a while to get used to the weight of it compared to the pre filled pens but I wouldn't be without it now  x


----------



## Reece Sargent (Apr 3, 2017)

Wow


Kaylz said:


> I 2nd with SB on the half unit pens, I got changed to a half unit last month as 1 unit correction was too much if I was only slightly high, its made life so much easier, I have the Novo Echo which also has a memory function of the last dose taken - how many units and how long ago, took me a while to get used to the weight of it compared to the pre filled pens but I wouldn't be without it now  x


 wow I had no idea about the novo rapid echo pen, I am defiantly going to ask my consultant regarding this pen, would love to have the option of half units, I usually just round up, thanks for letting me know,  sounds very helpful !


----------



## trophywench (Apr 3, 2017)

Other thing is of course, not everyone's Insulin to carb ratio makes for such easy maths!  Say it's 1u:7g or 17g for instance ?  And not everyone will actually have to same ratio all day either - eg 1u:7g breakfast - 1u:11g at lunchtime and 1u:17g at dinner.  1u:10g is only a convenient place to start experimenting with carb counting.

Ditto one's Correction rate! and of course if your BG is in double figures then you'll usually need more insulin than normal to bring it back down to 6 or whatever number you've chosen to aim for, had it been in single figures when you started.



Reece Sargent said:


> I am defiantly going to ask my consultant regarding this pen,  !



Oh, I should ask nicely at first if I were you Reece - usually get more helpful answers !!!  LOL


----------



## Reece Sargent (Apr 3, 2017)

I have ment


trophywench said:


> Other thing is of course, not everyone's Insulin to carb ratio makes for such easy maths!  Say it's 1u:7g or 17g for instance ?  And not everyone will actually have to same ratio all day either - eg 1u:7g breakfast - 1u:11g at lunchtime and 1u:17g at dinner.  1u:10g is only a convenient place to start experimenting with carb counting.
> 
> Ditto one's Correction rate! and of course if your BG is in double figures then you'll usually need more insulin than normal to bring it back down to 6 or whatever number you've chosen to aim for, had it been in single figures when you started.
> 
> ...


i did mention in previous posts everyone's different just lucky mine is pretty straight forward ,been diabetic for 2 and bit months, the  past 2 months controlling my bloods I have been 5-10 mmol , I just find it the easiest part of the diabetes education, the mental scarring of severe DKA is what I'm struggling with:/ but thanks for the message and defiantly agree 100%


----------



## Ditto (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello and welcome.


----------

